# Vermeer 504n vs Vermeer 6640



## J98 (Nov 19, 2015)

Looking at getting a new round baler, want to stay at 4 foot width with around a 5 foot diameter. Any recommendations between these two? What are the differences other than the 5 1/2 foot bale diameter of the 6640? Both seem to be heavy duty balers. Looking at net wrap with what ever I get. Thanks for any comments.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

we purchased a new 504n in august and have been extremely pleased with the baler it is built heavy and seems very simple we went with the 504 because it was the baler recommended for silage hay which we rolled both dry and green hay with it with no problems except one clog in green hay that was operator error  no fault of the baler.the 504n comes standard with the bale expert monitor and we added the silage kit and moisture kit but did not get net we used that money to go toward buying a wrapper.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Regardless you should be able to order with twine delete to save a few bucks.


----------



## J98 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback! I had never considered a net wrap until my neighbor started using one. Man they make a bale very fast! Bales seem to really hold shape well too.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The N series is a commercial baler. I have the previous model, the 504 M Silage baler. It is a great baler.


----------



## J98 (Nov 19, 2015)

It has been a few years since I bought a new piece of farm equipment. Well been checking around with area dealers on prices for a 504n, I'd just about as soon go to a used car lot. Prices are all over the place. Everything seems to be super secret with the dealers. Got about $4k difference on the same baler. Checked with 4 dealers - two on the higher end, two on the lower end. Always makes you wonder how there could be such a difference.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Check with the dealers and see when Vermeer's winter discounts begin. When I was baler shopping Vermeer offered a $1500 discount from January until march. One dealer I visited told me if I bought during the off season I would get a $750 discount. Another dealer had already told me it was $1500. He was going to keep half my discount.

Make sure each dealer is offering the same options. I got the hydraulic pick up added for free and still beat the other dealers by $50.

I do not have the scales or preservative applicator. Mine has both the string and net option. I have probably string tied 4 rolls. Not sure I would pay extra for the string option. It was already on the baler I bought.


----------



## J98 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks Tim/South, there is a cash discount going apparently, $1200 or 0% for 60 months is what two dealers told me, others said they would have to check. One of the the dealers asked if I wanted "bale shape" on the monitor. I thought that was standard on the bale expert, left or right indicators. Is there something else? I didn't see it listed on Vermeer's website.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

J98 said:


> Thanks Tim/South, there is a cash discount going apparently, $1200 or 0% for 60 months is what two dealers told me, others said they would have to check. One of the the dealers asked if I wanted "bale shape" on the monitor. I thought that was standard on the bale expert, left or right indicators. Is there something else? I didn't see it listed on Vermeer's website.


I think they had a cheaper monitor available a few yrs back on the lower budget balers.But like you say it looks like the Bale Expert monitor is the only option on these balers.Moisture monitor is a option that reads out in the monitor.The rebel baler doesn't have the right and left indicators so maybe he is confused with that??


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Moisture monitor was (relatively) cheap. Maybe $150? On my rebel.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

According to the literature the bale expert monitor is standard on the 504n and it includes the bale shape there was never mention of any other monitor when we bought ours. One note about the moisture monitor it does not work on silage hay once it gets above the upper 20's it will only say "wet"


----------



## J98 (Nov 19, 2015)

So looks like I'm gonna zero in on the 504n, what options do you all like? I am definitely in with the net wrap. What about hydraulic pickup? Moisture sensor? Vermeer fire extinguisher or aftermarket? Anything else? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

J98 said:


> So looks like I'm gonna zero in on the 504n, what options do you all like? I am definitely in with the net wrap. What about hydraulic pickup? Moisture sensor? Vermeer fire extinguisher or aftermarket? Anything else? Thanks in advance for any input.


I'm not sure on all the options available on the 504N but on my 605SM cornstalk special.It has a light kit,scale,moisture monitor,hyd pickup,fire extinguisher,power feeder and extra warranty came as a pkg.

Auto luber,cut out for the pickup when bale full.are available on the 605 not sure on the 504.605n also has a better monitor not sure if you can get that on the 504N.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

the fire extinguisher wud be a good option to consider


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I really like the hydraulic pick up. The fire extinguisher is a must whether from the dealer or after market.


----------



## J98 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks everybody. Deal made - got the hydraulic pickup. Going with aftermarket fire extinguisher.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

J98 said:


> So looks like I'm gonna zero in on the 504n, what options do you all like? I am definitely in with the net wrap. What about hydraulic pickup? Moisture sensor? Vermeer fire extinguisher or aftermarket? Anything else? Thanks in advance for any input.


I got those 3 on my rebel. Very happy with them. Probably could have saved a few bucks on an aftermarket fire ext.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Check with the dealers and see when Vermeer's winter discounts begin. When I was baler shopping Vermeer offered a $1500 discount from January until march. One dealer I visited told me if I bought during the off season I would get a $750 discount. Another dealer had already told me it was $1500. He was going to keep half my discount.
> Make sure each dealer is offering the same options. I got the hydraulic pick up added for free and still beat the other dealers by $50.
> I do not have the scales or preservative applicator. Mine has both the string and net option. I have probably string tied 4 rolls. Not sure I would pay extra for the string option. It was already on the baler I bought.


Do they do this every year? Current offers end in the first week in Jan. Are prices foing to go up or down?

Maybe I will try and call Vermeer and see if I can get an inkling...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> Do they do this every year? Current offers end in the first week in Jan. Are prices foing to go up or down?
> 
> Maybe I will try and call Vermeer and see if I can get an inkling...


Yea I think every yr,I think they have extended a time or two???There is a cash discount that expires when the offer ends.There is a multi unit discount also.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I got the multi unit discount with rake and baler. Quote I just got has same price finance or cash.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> I got the multi unit discount with rake and baler. Quote I just got has same price finance or cash.


i haven't priced a trade this yr but other yrs there was a cash discount.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Doesn't really matter. The cash discount I passed up last time would have cost me more than financing. Same with my tractor. Not that I had the cash, but if I did, I think I could have easily kade more money on it than the small cost to finance.


----------

